
Is Walmart the Tipping Point on Masks? Let’s Hope So - paulpauper
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-07-15/walmart-covid-19-mask-move-may-be-tipping-point-for-america
======
tomohawk
> Politics have been getting in the way of Americans broadly adopting a
> crucial preventative health measure: Wearing a mask in public

The experts got in the way. Fauci, the Surgeon General of the US, and the WHO
all strongly discouraged masks for quite a while.

Fauci finally admitted:

“We were concerned the public health community, and many people were saying
this, were concerned that it was at a time when personal protective equipment,
including the N95 masks and the surgical masks, were in very short supply,”
Fauci told The Street. "We wanted to make sure the people, namely, the
healthcare workers, who were brave enough to put themselves in harm's way to
take care of people who you know were infected with coronavirus, and the
danger of them getting infected. We did not want them to be without the
equipment they needed."

